

Remind HN: Instagram's new Terms of Service take effect tomorrow, Jan 16 - kmfrk

The new terms differ from the original terms in that Instagram don't assume ownership of your photos; they <i>still</i> involve merging Instagram's infrastructure with Facebook, though. In their own words:<p>"- Nothing has changed about your photos’ ownership or who can see them.<p>- Our updated privacy policy helps Instagram function more easily as part of Facebook by being able to share info between the two groups. This means we can do things like fight spam more effectively, detect system and reliability problems more quickly, and build better features for everyone by understanding how Instagram is used.<p>- Our updated terms of service help protect you, and prevent spam and abuse as we grow.<p>This is just a small preview. Our new Privacy Policy and Terms of Service will be effective on January 16, 2013."<p>One alternative is to create an RSS feed based on what Webstagram provides: http://web.stagram.com/n/nasagoddard/.<p>The Instagram blog post: http://blog.instagram.com/post/38143346554/privacy-and-terms-of-service-changes-on-instagram.
======
kmfrk
Link:

<http://web.stagram.com/n/nasagoddard/>

[http://blog.instagram.com/post/38143346554/privacy-and-
terms...](http://blog.instagram.com/post/38143346554/privacy-and-terms-of-
service-changes-on-instagram)

